# Improvement



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

i want help guyz,actually i want to improve three subjects of fsc part2 is it poosible.?if yes then what steps i have to do .is it right that we can improve only two subjects selectively.otherwise whole part has to be repeated.in punjab sector....please help .want sincere help ...............!


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

If you want to improve subject or subjects you will have to improve both part 1 and 2 of that subject... for example you just wanted to improve only chemistry then you will have to improve both part 1 chemistry and part 2 chemistry with practical .... or if you want to improve part then no practical


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

means i cannot repeat only part 2 subjects........but there is no neend of repeating part 1 for me.then what should i prefer?:?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

You should repeat whole part two.


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

then should i join acadmy??and kindly tell me that is there any need ov submitting forms before this?but i dn't want again a grind for pak studies n urdu etc..........


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Its depend on you? If you can study easily at home then no need to join acadmy .. If you can not study at home then go to join acadmy for tests ..... Part 2 repeat mean whole part two... including pak studies, urdu,english, and sciences


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

you should join KIPS ACADMY  its best for repeaters


----------



## lightbeam (Apr 26, 2013)

never join kips because kips laik bacho ko or laik or nalaik bacho ko or nalaik banati ha or mediocar ka to satianass kar dati ha ab ap per ha ap kes category ma atti ho


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

no way it depends on u  kips test system is good .... if u really want to study there then go otherwise its useless to join any acadmy ... there is a separate session for repeaters in kips and you are free to give any test at any time ... i think this is enough to b good... you can prepare chapter wise and give that chapter's test on next day ... teachers do favourtism but its afterall acadmy,,, go there and study thats all .....


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

i guess Aiman Shahbaz you are right......im already kipsian...,and negate their favourtism strategy and for Lightbeam ...category depends on our efforts.no doubt this attitude of kips hurt me a lot......but no other acadmy falls in a category with kips as their planing is very comprehensive...thanks a lot all of you


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

Zaheen Fatima said:


> then should i join acadmy??and kindly tell me that is there any need ov submitting forms before this?but i dn't want again a grind for pak studies n urdu etc..........


you should join academy, i repeated 3 subjects , both parts. and improved 100 marks ALHAMDULIAH! my target was 160 marks but..  anyhow you should join academy and forget the world and even yourself for only one year.. and then the whole world will be your's... 
and remember.. "BE CONFIDENT, BELIEVE IN YOURSELF and NEVER EVER GIVE UP"
best of luck!!


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

yeaahh i also improved 167 marks just because of kips


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

thanks...............but there is less margin of increase in marks in 1st part..........so im going for part 2 as a whole........is ma decision wise???????????


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

yeah


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

thanks


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

I made a mistake of giving whole 12 papers in improvement "never make this mistake"make a self assesment and improve those subjects in which margin of improving is greater and I would recommend not more then 4 subjects!


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

but shanikhan if i would go for selective four subjects thenn i would have to do both the parts and in part one in science subjects i can improve only 15 marks......not much valueable .......so going for part 2 as a whole with a margin of atleast 100 marks..... becuase i lost there.....!if i would opt part 2 only then practicals be to improve krna parain gy na????????

- - - Updated - - -

please guide me about practicals if anyone have some idea about it?????i want to improve them also alongwith part 2.is it possible?


----------



## Iqra Ahmed (Sep 21, 2013)

and then where you apply

- - - Updated - - -

yani how many percentage????:woot::woot:


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

no... for repeaters there will be old course paper without praticals


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

aggregate is 82.6%.....iqra Ahmad and applying nowhhere as i want not a private coaching........!and if we want to give practicals again???????no chance at all??????


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

Zaheen Fatima said:


> but shanikhan if i would go for selective four subjects thenn i would have to do both the parts and in part one in science subjects i can improve only 15 marks......not much valueable .......so going for part 2 as a whole with a margin of atleast 100 marks..... becuase i lost there.....!if i would opt part 2 only then practicals be to improve krna parain gy na????????
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> please guide me about practicals if anyone have some idea about it?????i want to improve them also alongwith part 2.is it possible?


yes practicals are must ..  

- - - Updated - - -



Zaheen Fatima said:


> aggregate is 82.6%.....iqra Ahmad and applying nowhhere as i want not a private coaching........!and if we want to give practicals again???????no chance at all??????


no ! not only practicals but the theory papers also..


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

ok........then good


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

In Improvement Exams you have to give Part 1 and 2 and practicals .All three compulsory


----------



## sohaibusman (Oct 12, 2013)

Aoa my name is sohaib i also want to repeat some subjects from first year and 2nd year is it possible to take them at once and gave their papers combine?


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

im too much confused yr........evryone z telling a different story.........koi kh rha h k u can jst repeat part 2.....and someone is saying that both parts are compulsory.........please give me true guidance.....! its a serious issue......i want to repeat jst part 2 and practicals......can i?


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

Zaheen Fatima said:


> im too much confused yr........evryone z telling a different story.........koi kh rha h k u can jst repeat part 2.....and someone is saying that both parts are compulsory.........please give me true guidance.....! its a serious issue......i want to repeat jst part 2 and practicals......can i?


if you want to repeat some selective subjects then you have to take both parts of that specific subject... and preacticAl also(if sci subject)
otherwise you have to take the one whole part including all subjects of that part


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

sohaibusman said:


> Aoa my name is sohaib i also want to repeat some subjects from first year and 2nd year is it possible to take them at once and gave their papers combine?


if you are going with selective subjects especialy sci then both the parts u ve to repeat..........no idea i ve that how many subjects we can take at once.......some told me 2 and even three.......i think not more than four.........or whole part


----------



## sohaibusman (Oct 12, 2013)

Zaheen from which board you appear?


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

from lahore board........


----------



## sohaibusman (Oct 12, 2013)

So what They said i go to board office today Sahiwal board


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

i think whole punjab has same criterion.......what info you got?


----------



## sohaibusman (Oct 12, 2013)

No they say you can repeat as many sub as you want i say in my heart who stupid repeat as many as he want  well there is no compulsion


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

ok.......:red:but everyone will repeat as many as he or she can .........so that there would be maximum possibility of enhancement of marks


----------



## Iqra Med (Sep 10, 2013)

hey i am also repeating.. but i am just applying for phy chem bio .. marks are good but i wanted the best.. and i can give papers of only part 2 excluding practicals........................................


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

is it possible to exclude practicals....? im also giving part 2 as a whole but i also want to take practical......i think these are compulsory when you take selective subjects........!


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

Zaheen Fatima said:


> is it possible to exclude practicals....? im also giving part 2 as a whole but i also want to take practical......i think these are compulsory when you take selective subjects........!


no! practicals can not be excluded ... :roll:


----------



## sohaibusman (Oct 12, 2013)

No mean if you want to repeat sub like chem you must repeat both first year and 2nd year too with practical otherwise you can repeat whole part


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

but actually i want to clarify that if i give 2nd year as a whole then what about practicals.........and second thing that is it necessary to remain attached to my previous institution for giving improvement or admission is sent privately i am finding no solution about myself


----------



## sohaibusman (Oct 12, 2013)

Your admission is on private basis now and if you repeat 2ndyear as whole then you have to do practicals too


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

im thinking that sometimes choice of being at the same environment can put a stress on our mind as we cannot forget our past .i wa affiliated with kips both as a college and acadmy but now as a repeater i think i cannot face the same environment .it will give me more regret ........i want to go somewhere else......a new surrounding where ll be my new identity .people will not judge me by my past....so want to change the track....aim would be same but surroundings would different like star acadmy or something else.am i right .is anyone there feeling the same or having the experience like that......


----------



## Iqra Med (Sep 10, 2013)

Zaheen fatima if you think that KIPS was good then you can join it without thinking of its people.. because i, personally think that KIPS is best.. So you shouldn't care of others because life's too short choose best for your selves disregarding others because they donot feed you.. .. sometimes we have to ignore others for our own best..


----------

